# GK Gloves



## pewpew (Apr 21, 2018)

I'll start a new topic. 
Gloves. What brand is your GK running. Reasons why. Price. Etc. 
My GK is currently wearing West Coast GK. Used to wear HO. I would order straight from HO in Spain. Usually I'd order previous year's model at a discount price. Can't tell the difference with the colorways and I could get a higher level glove for less money.
We switched over a year ago on the recommendation from another GK parent to the WC brand. Haven't looked back since and she couldn't be happier. She also runs their long sleeve padded undershirt and I must say that thing is as durable as a tank. Gets used 3-4x a week and gets washed equally. 
Their glove selection is great and they always have stuff on sale. Every cut available. Sign up for their emails for sale updates.
Customer Service is AWESOME!!
They made a mistake on a glove ID for a pair I ordered. The bad pair came on a Thursday. I contacted them Friday. I was really surprised to see a new pair in my mailbox the following Monday!! (They sold me the mislabeled pair for 50% off-another good practice pair)
Sale price from $45 (great option to stock up for practice gloves)  to regular prices around $75 for a great quality glove that includes removable finger savers.


----------



## MWN (Apr 21, 2018)

We've been buying J4k (https://j4ksports.com/) for a few years.
Good options for different types of cut/fit (roll, flat, negative, etc.) and prices range from $45 to $60 for gloves that would cost double or more for a "name brand."  They often discount their older styles representing fairly good deals.  We have been very happy with the quality, which is typically 4mm of good latex.  The boy washes his gloves religiously (if you define religiously as an "avowed atheist who hasn't been to church in a decade or more"), so rarely and only before a big tournament or game and after he has been told too wash them 20x times.

A pair will make it through the season or more because he mostly practices and plays on grass.


----------



## Technician72 (Apr 21, 2018)

We've had a similar overall positive experience with West Coast GK. The variety of gloves, cuts, and reasonable prices just make sense for my GK.


----------



## socalkdg (Apr 21, 2018)

Don’t laugh but my 05 daughter loves the adidas fingersave jr gloves.  She doesn’t like change, and feels these gloves give her the best feel for the ball. She has tried a few but many are too bulky.  She plays basketball and her hands and touch mean a lot to her. The problem is she is up to their largest size a #8. They don’t hold up that long sadly.


----------



## Technician72 (Apr 22, 2018)

socalkdg said:


> Don’t laugh but my 05 daughter loves the adidas fingersave jr gloves.  She doesn’t like change, and feels these gloves give her the best feel for the ball. She has tried a few but many are too bulky.  She plays basketball and her hands and touch mean a lot to her. The problem is she is up to their largest size a #8. They don’t hold up that long sadly.


Our experience is that those gloves are critical for feel / touch of the ball at the early ages, but once that ball starts really coming at them, it's time to transition to something bulkier. Gotta protect those hands, my DD needed her gloves this weekend playing the boys, some rockets being fired at her.


----------



## Keepermom2 (Apr 22, 2018)

Technician72 said:


> We've had a similar overall positive experience with West Coast GK. The variety of gloves, cuts, and reasonable prices just make sense for my GK.


We have too.  The feel and durability has been the best with WC gloves.  We tried several different types of gloves and none of them were a match to the West Coast gloves.


----------



## Keepermom2 (Apr 22, 2018)

Someone needs to invent GK gloves that are incapable of smelling.  I would be all in on those gloves!


----------



## Technician72 (Apr 22, 2018)

Keepermom2 said:


> Someone needs to invent GK gloves that are incapable of smelling.  I would be all in on those gloves!


My DD is a keeper and my oldest DD's teammate we carpool with is one as well. Someone open a window when those girls take their gloves off after practice!

The best thing you can do is create good habits for washing their gloves, as if that will ever happen...

With my DD I've actually been able to find some excellent hand wash she has to use before getting in the car. Remembering the days of getting under the hood of the car with my pops, I immediately turned to the auto repair aisle of my local store and have tried several heavy duty hand washes that I empty into a travel size shampoo / lotion dispenser with a pop lid.

Goop - Orange / Cherry / Grape / Etc.
Gojo - Orange / Cherry / Grape / Etc.
Fast Orange
Cherry Boom

My DD currently uses a grape scented wash and it does the trick. The travel bottle is conveniently small and we've bought her one that can be clipped onto her backpack as well.


----------



## Dargle (Apr 22, 2018)

My son swears by Aviata gloves.  Great price (with good discounts available), strong customer service, relatively durable, and lots of styles for juniors.


----------



## SoCal Pitch (Apr 22, 2018)

After going through years of Select and Puma's our DD loves WC.  They hold up and she hasn't looked back.  One note is darker palms seem to wear better.


----------



## Mystery Train (Apr 22, 2018)

Dargle said:


> My son swears by Aviata gloves.  Great price (with good discounts available), strong customer service, relatively durable, and lots of styles for juniors.


Another vote for Aviata.  Price point is great for players going year round club-HS-club.  We can usually get by on 2 new purchases every year.  Sometimes 3 if we aren't diligent about glove care...and by "we", I mean me.  I can't wait to get the text from her in college whining about having to clean her own gloves.


----------



## Grace T. (Apr 22, 2018)

For the youngers, there aren't a whole lot of great choices and there never are any at the soccer stores (always have to buy online and you never know with online sizing).  My son uses Reusch...good enough for his purposes but they don't last very long (on already 2nd pair of the year)...more a default from limited choices...for the littlest keepers there's not a ton of stuff out there.

Anyone have an opinion on the finger saver v. non finger saver?  I've made him use finger saver because slender fingers can be easily broken at this age and he sometimes plays against players 1-2 years older in futsal.  He's been complaining though now that he's started to punch/clear that they make punching much harder.  His trainer kicks hard though and I'm sure at least twice the finger savers have stopped a broken finger just from practice.


----------



## Keepermom2 (Apr 22, 2018)

Technician72 said:


> My DD is a keeper and my oldest DD's teammate we carpool with is one as well. Someone open a window when those girls take their gloves off after practice!
> 
> The best thing you can do is create good habits for washing their gloves, as if that will ever happen...
> 
> ...


Bought 64 oz. bottle with pump orange citrus flavor for $8.62 with tax from Amazon.  I am looking forward to not gagging anymore.  Thanks Technician72 for the info.


----------



## Technician72 (Apr 22, 2018)

Grace T. said:


> Anyone have an opinion on the finger saver v. non finger saver?  I've made him use finger saver because slender fingers can be easily broken at this age and he sometimes plays against players 1-2 years older in futsal.  He's been complaining though now that he's started to punch/clear that they make punching much harder.  His trainer kicks hard though and I'm sure at least twice the finger savers have stopped a broken finger just from practice.


1st few years my DD played in goal, U6-U9, no finger saves to get a feel for the ball. Past 3 years finger saves have been a must. Once they're broken in properly punching is a non issue.


----------



## Technician72 (Apr 22, 2018)

Keepermom2 said:


> Bought 64 oz. bottle with pump orange citrus flavor for $8.62 with tax from Amazon.  I am looking forward to not gagging anymore.  Thanks Technician72 for the info.


If it can get rid of the smell of gas and oil from working in the garage, goalie stink "should" be no problem.


----------



## MWN (Apr 22, 2018)

Grace T. said:


> For the youngers, there aren't a whole lot of great choices and there never are any at the soccer stores (always have to buy online and you never know with online sizing).  My son uses Reusch...good enough for his purposes but they don't last very long (on already 2nd pair of the year)...more a default from limited choices...for the littlest keepers there's not a ton of stuff out there.
> 
> Anyone have an opinion on the finger saver v. non finger saver?  I've made him use finger saver because slender fingers can be easily broken at this age and he sometimes plays against players 1-2 years older in futsal.  He's been complaining though now that he's started to punch/clear that they make punching much harder.  His trainer kicks hard though and I'm sure at least twice the finger savers have stopped a broken finger just from practice.


Every GK coach my son has had has always said no, no, no finger saves.  The likelihood of actually breaking a finger is very low in that balls spread its force over multiple fingers and a large area.  The kid is more likely to dislocate and/or sprain their finger.  The average GK will also "jam" their finger a few times, which fingers saves don't do anything for.  The benefit of practicing/playing without finger saves is the GK is forced to use good technique and strengthen their hand for when the shot are really coming hard as they get older.

My 14 year old plays with 17 and 18 year olds who have shots like rockets and he does just fine.  I bought him a pair one time and he put them on a shelf after practicing with them once.


----------



## Eagle33 (Apr 23, 2018)

My kid uses NoetZ gloves for 4 years now and does not want to wear anything else since putting them on. He used Reusch, Nike, Adidas, West Coast and other brands before that. Price is good also so I don't complain.
https://www.noetzgk.com/
https://www.amazon.com/NoetZ-Goalkeeper-Gloves-Extended-Contact/dp/B071HX3Y6J


----------



## Mystery Train (Apr 23, 2018)

Grace T. said:


> Anyone have an opinion on the finger saver v. non finger saver? I've made him use finger saver because slender fingers can be easily broken at this age and he sometimes plays against players 1-2 years older in futsal. He's been complaining though now that he's started to punch/clear that they make punching much harder. His trainer kicks hard though and I'm sure at least twice the finger savers have stopped a broken finger just from practice.


My DD started out with finger save gloves (u10) and just last year (u15) switched.  Her keeper coach rolls his eyes at the finger save trend, but insists that she always go with whatever made her comfortable and confident.  Early on, she liked the extra stiffness from the finger saves.  When she would practice without them, if a hard shot hit her fingers and went through, she'd blame it on not having the finger saves.  Initially, she wore them for fear of getting her fingers crushed/stepped on because she was often at the bottom of a pile of girls.  But her keeper coach gave her a pair of gloves without for her to practice in, and in a few months she got to the point where she felt she could control the ball better without the finger saves.  Now she will only wear gloves without.  Of course, her hands are much bigger and stronger now, so that might have something to do with it.  Most glove brands make the fingersaves removable, which is perfect for letting your kid try it out both ways.  Incidentally, I have heard most pro keepers don't use them, so I guess that says something.


----------



## soccer661 (Apr 23, 2018)

We used finger savers when our DD was younger (about U10-U13) -- liked Reusch and Aviata's alot back then.
I believe sometime during 8th grade, no more finger savers per her trainer...she also migrated over to the Nike Vapor 3 gloves...has been wearing Nike gloves for the last few years and it took just a bit to get used too, she was nudged into wearing them, but now loves them.  We order GloveGlu formula from Amazon as well as the Revive pack for glove washing....I love Tech's auto soap idea for hands though!!


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Apr 23, 2018)

Dargle said:


> My son swears by Aviata gloves.  Great price (with good discounts available), strong customer service, relatively durable, and lots of styles for juniors.


When the closeouts are going and you have good discounts are going on its a super-no-brainer. These gloves are solid and easily get through a season - even with my lazy kid not washing his gloves regularly. He has used: Reush, Aviata, Elite, Nike, Vizari Adidas. He has also been through about every cut. 

Aviata has been his favorite gloves. Even on lower-end gloves for practice have been solid. He does a ton of turf training and the turf gloves held up well. He is cycling through some Elite Soccer gloves he got during christmas - again, great sales during the holidays. He finds the glove on par with the Aviatas. Both have the most amount of cushioning for the $ and are very tacky - given you keep them moist. These gloves, even when not discounted, are solid buys. Even the Elite gloves in the $40-50 range are made better than gloves in the $100 range of the major brands. Other players have said they like West Coast and The One Glove for quality/price. 

My kid loves his finger support. He has taken some shots that have hurt his fingers for a couple weeks - saying it wouldnt have been a problem if the supports had been put back after I washed the gloves. To which I told him "Then take care of your own gloves, or figure out how to put them back". kids these days. He does train bare-handed at times - put the emphasis on technique and not rely on the belief the gloves are a suit of armor. He tends to like a rolled-finger which to me looks like he is wearing helium-filled gloves. All that padding can probably give a player a false sense of security - still going to get your fingers bent (with or without spines) by someone with a cannon for a leg if you dont have proper technique. It seems like hybrid gloves that have more flexibility and are more form-fitting seem to work better for him. 

SMELL: My kids gloves smell like he crawled through a sewer, let them dry and continued the routine for days. I've used Tide (clean and clean but smell remained), Orange Cleaners (nice smell but didnt clean well), Hand Soap and many other things. Well,  until I found my Solution - by accident. Being the bargain hunter I am, I noticed Costco was selling some liquid detergent for $8 bux - for 200 loads. Took a swing at it and this stuff cleaned everything well. So I the light bulb popped on and though "Do the Gloves!".   As soon as i hit the gloves with it and wiped with a finger - the dirt came off. Flipped these things inside out and used good manual labor and all the gloves came clean, almost new and best of all...NO SMELL. So I went back to Costco to load up on this stuff and guess what? GONE. It was a product they were testing out. I should have bought a shopping cart full of it.

 No fear, you can also still buy it at costco online: https://www.costco.com/ECOS-Magnolia-and-Lily-Laundry-Detergent-210-fl.-oz,-2-count.product.11535056.html


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Apr 23, 2018)

Found some pics of some of the gloves i cleaned. came out almost like new except some of the wear. I used one cap full for both gloves. Pretty efficient stuff. A weekly cleaning would keep gloves in good shape. As mentioned above, you can by ECOS in bulk at Costco. You can find it everywhere, but not in the big ECONO size. The stuff works on just about everything. My kid is not the best with keeping his stuff clean, but this stuff still takes all the monthly/season funk and grime out. yep, pretty gross.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Apr 23, 2018)

Found some pics of some of the gloves i cleaned. came out almost like new except some of the wear. I used one cap full for both gloves. Pretty efficient stuff. A weekly cleaning would keep gloves in good shape. My kid is not the best with keeping his stuff clean, but this stuff still takes all the funk and grime out.


Grace T. said:


> For the youngers, there aren't a whole lot of great choices and there never are any at the soccer stores (always have to buy online and you never know with online sizing).  My son uses Reusch...good enough for his purposes but they don't last very long (on already 2nd pair of the year)...more a default from limited choices...for the littlest keepers there's not a ton of stuff out there.
> 
> Anyone have an opinion on the finger saver v. non finger saver?  I've made him use finger saver because slender fingers can be easily broken at this age and he sometimes plays against players 1-2 years older in futsal.  He's been complaining though now that he's started to punch/clear that they make punching much harder.  His trainer kicks hard though and I'm sure at least twice the finger savers have stopped a broken finger just from practice.


aviata makes small gloves. you only get 1 or 2 choices but better than the flat cheap adidas, vazari or adidas.


----------



## Mystery Train (Apr 23, 2018)

Not_that_Serious said:


> Found some pics of some of the gloves i cleaned. came out almost like new except some of the wear. I used one cap full for both gloves. Pretty efficient stuff. A weekly cleaning would keep gloves in good shape. As mentioned above, you can by ECOS in bulk at Costco. You can find it everywhere, but not in the big ECONO size. The stuff works on just about everything. My kid is not the best with keeping his stuff clean, but this stuff still takes all the monthly/season funk and grime out. yep, pretty gross.
> View attachment 2438 View attachment 2439 View attachment 2440


I've used liquid palmolive dish soap and gotten very similar results.  It's not abrasive, doesn't seem to hurt the latex surface and gets the black oily turf residue out quite well.  I'll have to check out the ECOS.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Apr 23, 2018)

Mystery Train said:


> I've used liquid palmolive dish soap and gotten very similar results.  It's not abrasive, doesn't seem to hurt the latex surface and gets the black oily turf residue out quite well.  I'll have to check out the ECOS.


i use to do a tide (or whatever detergent i had handy) and palmolive combo. It seems like i could not get the stench out by using one sole product. Seriously, my kid has some wicked smelling sweat. Combine that with the grime on the turf field, nothing would work short of using half the bottle of palmolive, caps of detergent and hands numb from all the scrubbing. They sell smaller bottles of ECOS at most stores. Good way to see if it works for you. Costco has something new that looks similar with all the same marketing words under their own brand name. I might pull the trigger on a bottle and see if it works the same.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Apr 23, 2018)

socalkdg said:


> Don’t laugh but my 05 daughter loves the adidas fingersave jr gloves.  She doesn’t like change, and feels these gloves give her the best feel for the ball. She has tried a few but many are too bulky.  She plays basketball and her hands and touch mean a lot to her. The problem is she is up to their largest size a #8. They don’t hold up that long sadly.


mainstream brands seem to have all the $ tied up in marketing and not quality. adidas and nike dont last more than a good month of regular use. My kid is also an 8. That size tends to go fast on sites like Aviata and places that sell Elite Gloves. Some other kids like WC gloves. At the prices, experimentation on cuts/materials/foam thickness isnt expensive and can narrow down what your keeper likes. Also, kids today are all into the looks of gloves. Mainstream brands dont focus on these things except with cleats. Not important to me, but have had cleats stay on the shelf due to something as small as an orange band on the cleats due to color INSIDE the shoe. Lucky im a smart shopper. Seen kids put their gloves through the ringer (usually by not wetting them) in order to get new gloves. You can search on Reddit Goalkeeping and find a ton of info on gloves - especially from frugal players.


----------



## KeeperMom20 (Apr 23, 2018)

My kid has been wearing WC gloves for 4-5 years. We are super happy with the quality, fit, price, and customer service. We go through probably 3 pairs a year, but they’re replaced before they wear out as game gloves are rotated into practice gloves at the start of Fall/HS/Spring. My husband washes her gloves frequently. He has set up a bad habit, IMO, by always doing that for her as she’ll be off at college in 2 years and it won’t be part of her routine. But, it’s a little way he can show his love and care for her as she gets older, and I can appreciate that.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Apr 23, 2018)

KeeperMom20 said:


> My kid has been wearing WC gloves for 4-5 years. We are super happy with the quality, fit, price, and customer service. We go through probably 3 pairs a year, but they’re replaced before they wear out as game gloves are rotated into practice gloves at the start of Fall/HS/Spring. My husband washes her gloves frequently. He has set up a bad habit, IMO, by always doing that for her as she’ll be off at college in 2 years and it won’t be part of her routine. But, it’s a little way he can show his love and care for her as she gets older, and I can appreciate that.


Lol, sometimes we cant help with the bad habits. On this end its a matter of health. My kid has had a couple bouts of ring worm on his wrists and shins due to not sanitizing his gear regularly. Part of the issue is practices tend to be one turf 95% of the year. Turf isnt as sanitary as grass.


----------



## MyDaughtersAKeeper (Apr 23, 2018)

My kid just uses the Storelli and Reusch.  She likes the finger savers.  I thought we went through about 4 pairs a year until I realized we had more than we needed.  I prefer she rotate the gloves and take them out of the backpack to keep the smell down.  She has started throwing in the silica gel packets to absorb moisture. Seems to work so don't want to push her to try something else.


----------



## soccer661 (Apr 23, 2018)

Side note or call it another tip:
Once your DD is committed (obviously older/in high school)-- pay attention to what gloves the goalkeepers at her college are using...those will be the ones she will be using (and yes getting for FREE- yippee!!) much easier to transition into them maybe a year or so earlier to get used to the difference of what she's been using -- especially if they are a different brand/style/etc...(part of reason why we are in the Nike ones...)


----------



## Mystery Train (Apr 23, 2018)

KeeperMom20 said:


> He has set up a bad habit, IMO, by always doing that for her as she’ll be off at college in 2 years and it won’t be part of her routine. But, it’s a little way he can show his love and care for her as she gets older, and I can appreciate that.


LOL...yeah that's me, too.  But for me it's also about not wanting to have to buy 4-5 pairs of $60 gloves per year.  I found that washing her "game" gloves religiously after each game would preserve them for over 6 months, even playing a heavy load of games.  At 6 months, we'd buy a new pair to be the gamers and demote the old game gloves to practice ones.  We wash the practice gloves once a week, and they will still last quite a while (Aviata brand).


----------



## vegasguy (Apr 24, 2018)

West Coast for sure.  I use them as well.   They hold up for me in indoor.  My son has used them for 4 or 5 yrs now.  He likes the feel of the Bio-Hybrid Cut and digs the styles.  He removes the finger saves and they wash well.  We buy two pairs and rotate them for games.  As a pair gets a rip or bare spots, they become practice gloves.


----------



## Woobie06 (Apr 24, 2018)

Hi All, I'll chime in on a couple of topics....

*Gloves:  *When DD first started in goal part-time we went with Reusch - Finger Saves.  I went with them because back in the day all we had were Reusch, Uhlsport,and Adidas as the options.  Then started researching other brands to find a less expensive option and she tried a bunch J4K, HO, Aviata, and finally West Coast.  She ended up landing on West Coast as her favorite, although her GK coach recommends Aviata.  As others have mentioned, within WCG there a few different styles and cuts.  It took us trial and error to find what DD liked.  I agree with the OP...great service by WCG.  Only thing now is that they are slowly raising their price point.  Still can get a deal, as they occasionally have sales/discounts.

*Finger Saves: *She has to have finger protectors.  She has recently got a pair of expensive Reusch Gloves (we got them free), and she refuses to try them, no finger protectors.  The new Nike Gloves (https://news.nike.com/news/nike-mercurial-touch-elite-goalkeeper-glove) don't appear have them, and showed them to my daughter and she is not a fan of the design.  They look like dish gloves.  Plus these are super expensive $140+.  I am going to ask her Keeper Coach what he thinks about the protectors.  That was a good idea.

*Glove Washing:*  I have been doing that job (glad I was not alone, I thought I was...), but she just started taking it over(Yes!).  I felt like an equipment manager for way too long.  We use the glove wash from WCG, or Reusch, garage rags from Home Depot/Lowes, warm water and a 5-Gallon bucket, and then air dry outside out of direct sunlight. This is done weekly.  We have been lucky, no odors.  Shoes however, that is another story.  Will try some of the suggestions for different soaps.

*College Gloves:*  Good to know about the colleges and mandating the gloves the keepers wear.  I did not know that.  I get the Uniforms, but shoes and gloves???  Free is good, but preference and what feels/fits best on your hands and feet are better IMO.  I know back in the day players would remove the competing logo from the shoe, or black it out to mask the brand (when everyone wore black shoes).  Keepers wore the gloves they wanted, either what the school gave them or their own gloves.  The gear contracts I am sure are very prescriptive these days on what the kids can and can not wear in practice and games. 

We have spent a pretty penny on gloves and gear to find the "right" ones.  It was expensive getting there.  Now we know what she likes so it is much easier these days.  I guess at the end of the day whatever gear (Gloves, Pads, Shoes, shorts, pants, sliders, etc.) they find comfortable and feel good in will be what works for them.   That said I am still surprised and can't believe it when I see these keepers on turf wearing short-shorts, and short sleeve keeper jerseys...I know the turf is hot, but the raspberry/turf burn is far worse IMO.


----------



## Mystery Train (Apr 24, 2018)

Woobie06 said:


> I am still surprised and can't believe it when I see these keepers on turf wearing short-shorts, and short sleeve keeper jerseys...I know the turf is hot, but the raspberry/turf burn is far worse IMO.


That is my daughter!  I almost can't get her to wear GK pants or sleeves anymore.  She was all about protection in the younger years, now I think she's more concerned with how she looks!  Her keeper coach is constantly nagging her about it...but her approach is if she looks good, she feels good, if she feels good, she plays good.


----------



## Technician72 (Apr 24, 2018)

Mystery Train said:


> That is my daughter!  I almost can't get her to wear GK pants or sleeves anymore.  She was all about protection in the younger years, now I think she's more concerned with how she looks!  Her keeper coach is constantly nagging her about it...but her approach is if she looks good, she feels good, if she feels good, she plays good.


Only protection I can get my DD to wear is the Storelli Keeper Sliders and Shorts, both with a decent amount of padding for the key areas. Other than that she loves her keeper scars and her knees and elbows each have scars with stories she loves to tell. Bonus is she's not afraid to rock a dress and glam it up with those scars in tow.

Keepers are a rare breed and their personality tends to match!


----------



## Mystery Train (Apr 24, 2018)

Technician72 said:


> she loves her keeper scars and her knees and elbows each have scars with stories she loves to tell. Bonus is she's not afraid to rock a dress and glam it up with those scars in tow.


Yep!  Mine says turf burn is just an occupational hazard and wears them like badges of honor.


----------



## Keepermom2 (Apr 24, 2018)

Technician72 said:


> My DD is a keeper and my oldest DD's teammate we carpool with is one as well. Someone open a window when those girls take their gloves off after practice!
> 
> The best thing you can do is create good habits for washing their gloves, as if that will ever happen...
> 
> ...


Received it today and tried it out!  It does the trick!  I am a believer!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## MWN (Apr 24, 2018)

I believe they have the ECOS laundry detergent at Ralphs, as well.


----------



## pewpew (Apr 25, 2018)

I too am the one responsible for keeping the gloves clean. I look at it as a return on my investment. Keeping them in good working condition will help make them last longer and save me some money so I stay on top of it. 
I have a carabiner hooked onto the outside of her gear bag. Her gloves get hooked on there after training  or after games to keep them ventilated. 
I use the WC glove wash. Works great. Buy extra bottles sometimes if it'll put me over the mark for free shipping knowing it's gonna get used. 
I stuff her gloves with paper towels to help draw moisture out. 5-6 hours later I take them out and just let the gloves air dry on their own. I keep telling her she's gonna have to learn to wash them on her own at some point. 
"Take care of your gear..gear'll take care of you."


----------



## pewpew (Apr 25, 2018)

As far as finger savers go..they only thing they really help with is to protect the hand if it gets stepped on. They won't do anything to help when you catch a stinger on the fingertip. Her old coach said no finger saves..work on good catching technique..finger saves give a false sense of security. Her current coach doesn't care..player preference. Although she says the finger savers on the WC seem to be more flexible than other brands she tried in the past she just leaves them in there. As long as they aren't laying all over the place around the house it don't matter to me.


----------



## NorCal (Apr 25, 2018)

My daughter has the same style of Reusch gloves for the last few years, really likes them. She also has a couple pairs of Nike gloves that she got from ID2 camp and uses those for training's. She tried WC but didn't care for that at all. She used finger savers for the first few years but went away from that around the u11 age.


----------



## futboldad1 (Apr 25, 2018)

Reusch a good, proven brand. Uhlsport has gotten no love so far in this thread, bit it is another GK-specific brand that has made great gloves for decades.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Apr 25, 2018)

futboldad1 said:


> Reusch a good, proven brand. Uhlsport has gotten no love so far in this thread, bit it is another GK-specific brand that has made great gloves for decades.


Uhlsport fell apart after a month on this end - something you will hear repeated from people on youtube and reddit. Have to go real expensive to get a good glove from them. Reusch is good if you can find them at closeout prices. You have to go at least $120-$150 bucks into a Reusch glove to get something equivalent of solid gloves from Aviata, Elite, WC and some other value brands.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Apr 25, 2018)

Woobie06 said:


> Hi All, I'll chime in on a couple of topics....
> 
> *Gloves:  *When DD first started in goal part-time we went with Reusch - Finger Saves.  I went with them because back in the day all we had were Reusch, Uhlsport,and Adidas as the options.  Then started researching other brands to find a less expensive option and she tried a bunch J4K, HO, Aviata, and finally West Coast.  She ended up landing on West Coast as her favorite, although her GK coach recommends Aviata.  As others have mentioned, within WCG there a few different styles and cuts.  It took us trial and error to find what DD liked.  I agree with the OP...great service by WCG.  Only thing now is that they are slowly raising their price point.  Still can get a deal, as they occasionally have sales/discounts.
> 
> ...


Our goalkeeper coach was going to get a deal with WCG - ordering something like 200-300 pairs. Would supply our club and private training group. Then they signed a couple of pro keepers and they said they couldnt provide gloves and especially at the price point quoted. They have been raising prices since. Their costs are rising due to sponsorships, so it was inevitable. They respond on reddit and people have mentioned it. They are aware they cant go past a certain price point or people will shit to other glove brands


----------



## Mystery Train (Apr 25, 2018)

futboldad1 said:


> Reusch a good, proven brand. Uhlsport has gotten no love so far in this thread, bit it is another GK-specific brand that has made great gloves for decades.


For us it's all about price point and value.  Some of the high end gloves from big names like Adidas, Nike, Reusch, and Uhlsport are amazingly grippy right out of the box.  But the more grip, the less durable they are.  My kid has 4 practices a week (team plus GK training) 10 months a year (for club and HS) plus games.  If I have to blow another $150 every three months, forget it.  We found the smaller brands (WC, Aviata, etc.) to be 95% of the quality of the premium models of those big names at less than half the cost.  Going with WC or Aviata over the others is not even close in my mind.   You can often get deals where you're getting a glove nearly as good as the pro-level Adidas for just $50 bucks.  I won't spend over $80 for gloves because they simply don't last long enough to justify it.


----------



## futboldad1 (Apr 25, 2018)

Always buy on discount is a mantra I apply to all the soccer gear I've bought over the years.


----------



## Woobie06 (Apr 25, 2018)

Not_that_Serious said:


> Our goalkeeper coach was going to get a deal with WCG - ordering something like 200-300 pairs. Would supply our club and private training group. Then they signed a couple of pro keepers and they said they couldnt provide gloves and especially at the price point quoted. They have been raising prices since. Their costs are rising due to sponsorships, so it was inevitable. They respond on reddit and people have mentioned it. They are aware they cant go past a certain price point or people will shit to other glove brands


Two years ago I worked a deal with WCG and J4K to get about 35-40 pairs of gloves for the keepers (Youngers/Mids/Olders) in my DD's old club that went regularly to keeper training.  I worked with the Keeper Coach to get all the sizes.   I would go to training and see kids with holes in their gloves, or really worn out gloves, etc.  J4K donated sizes 4-6 and WCG provided at a very, very steep discount personalization error and defect gloves for Size 7-11 (they covered up the personalization on the glove and you could not see any defect).   We ended up getting each kid a new pair of gloves with a few left over.  WCG sent us a banner and we hung it up and had the keepers take pictures and sent them to WCG.  It was pretty cool for them.  

It surprises me that the clubs (especially the larger ones) do not have deals with some of the glove companies, or a program where, additional to tuition the keepers pay to get 3-4 pairs of gloves for the year (1 pair for every 3-4 months) for a set price.  For example a 30 Team club with 40 GK's rostered across age groups that is 120-160 pairs.    I know many trainers have deals with certain glove companies and provide discounts for their students, usually around 20% from what I have seen.  I wonder how much the gloves actually cost to make.  What the margins are.

I tried this again at the new club with the same contact at WCG and no dice unfortunately.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Apr 25, 2018)

Woobie06 said:


> Two years ago I worked a deal with WCG and J4K to get about 35-40 pairs of gloves for the keepers (Youngers/Mids/Olders) in my DD's old club that went regularly to keeper training.  I worked with the Keeper Coach to get all the sizes.   I would go to training and see kids with holes in their gloves, or really worn out gloves, etc.  J4K donated sizes 4-6 and WCG provided at a very, very steep discount personalization error and defect gloves for Size 7-11 (they covered up the personalization on the glove and you could not see any defect).   We ended up getting each kid a new pair of gloves with a few left over.  WCG sent us a banner and we hung it up and had the keepers take pictures and sent them to WCG.  It was pretty cool for them.
> 
> It surprises me that the clubs (especially the larger ones) do not have deals with some of the glove companies, or a program where, additional to tuition the keepers pay to get 3-4 pairs of gloves for the year (1 pair for every 3-4 months) for a set price.  For example a 30 Team club with 40 GK's rostered across age groups that is 120-160 pairs.    I know many trainers have deals with certain glove companies and provide discounts for their students, usually around 20% from what I have seen.  I wonder how much the gloves actually cost to make.  What the margins are.
> 
> I tried this again at the new club with the same contact at WCG and no dice unfortunately.


WC is very responsive from what I can tell. Was awesome for those glove companies to do this, probably didnt cost them much given the sizes and being blems. In return they get new customers since most of these small companies really stand behind their product. Bigger clubs dont care about things like gloves, they just want kids to sign up - more the keeper coaches who get things done for the players. Our keeper coach swears by Joma, and he still plays. Lots of choices.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Apr 25, 2018)

futboldad1 said:


> Always buy on discount is a mantra I apply to all the soccer gear I've bought over the years.


Best time of the year to buy is around Christmas. I was able to get a pair of top of the line Elite Gloves with customization, and a pair of practice gloves for $85 with free shipping. When Aviata clears out models or old models you can get really good deals if you find the correct size. I see solid gloves on there right now for $20-$30 bucks. Go to Dicks or a Soccer Store and try to find something good for under $100. wont happen unless you find the unicorn last chance closeout


----------



## Multi Sport (Apr 25, 2018)

WC has been the glove of choice for my son.


----------



## Keepermom2 (Apr 26, 2018)

So because of this board, I ordered Aviata gloves for my daughter replacing her West Coast gloves.  Her WC gloves were worn down to the material in the center of the middle fingers but the rest of the gloves were okay after 4 months.  I looked at the Aviata gloves and I saw there were seams across the fingers so I am hoping that will help prevent the wear down.  She tried them last night and she thinks she will like them better because even with the finger savers in, she said they feel less restrictive.  Having said that, the wear down on the middle fingers might be a sign of over using her middle fingers!  I of course have been known to over use my middle fingers too! Hard habit to break!


----------



## MWN (Apr 26, 2018)

Woobie06 said:


> TI wonder how much the gloves actually cost to make.  What the margins are.


I can tell you what the "Brands" pay, but not how much an actual glove costs to manufacturer, but its not too far off the FOB pricing.  In the world of soccer equipment most of the higher-end equipment is made in Sialkot, Pakistan (not China).  This city in Pakistan is devoted to manufacturing soccer equipment.  For OEM purchases of a few thousand pieces or more, a buyer will pay roughly $7-15 dollars per piece for a high-quality "professional" style custom branded 3-4mm German Latex goalkeeper glove set.  Add in shipping/freight/customs/taxes/packaging; the landed ready to ship to the next level (distributor/retailer), cost will be somewhere around $15-$25 to the so-called manufacturer.

See, https://www.alibaba.com/trade/search?fsb=y&IndexArea=product_en&CatId=&SearchText=german+latex+foam+goalkeeping+4mm+&viewtype=

For companies like Nike, Reusch and Ulsport, they get the best deal because they buy massive quantities, at an FOB Pakistan of about $5 (before freight, import/export taxes, agent fees, etc.).  But let's stick with $20 as the landed cost to make the math easy. 

Company Markup (100%).  These companies want to make on average at least 2x, so will add in about $20 on the books of additional profit to cover marketing, sponsorship, etc..  Note, the lower priced products will have a lower profit margin (make is up in quantity) and the higher priced products have a higher profit margin (200% to 300%) (e.g. $180 gloves).  Now the new price is *$40* to the distributor.


Distributor Markup (25% to 50% .25x to .5x), the distributor works on lower margins (makes it up in quantity) so they typically want at least a 25% to 50% margin, depending on if they are a stocking distributor or not, now the glove is about *$50-$60* to the next level (retailer).


Retail Markup is higher (100%/2x), the Retailer paid about $50-$60 and is going to markup the item to *$100-$120*.  Online retailer will operate on lower margins/markups. (Example of Prices).
Independent / direct to consumer companies eliminate the distributor/retailer, but because they don't buy in the same quantities of the big brands, they pay a higher per piece cost.  Typically $10 to $18 (depending on materials) from Pakistan, then they pay freight, packaging, etc. ($5 - $10), overhead ($10), so they may book the gloves somewhere around $25 to $30 at cost. Since they are the retailer as well (online), they will markup the gloves 2x to 3x for their profit margin, arriving at a price between $50-$80 for a similar quality glove that one would pay $120-$150 from Reaush or Ulsport (at retail).

So let's say your kid likes the UhlSport Fangmachine glove $140 Retail / Online Clearance for about $75.  Buy a single pair HERE for $75, or 2,000 HERE for $5.

Caveat: If you are going to go into into the branded glove business, I suggest you contact *M.BAANI first* [your contact will be Basit Ali] before looking at NISHAN SPORTS or the smaller manufacturers-brokers.  Many of the name brands use M.Baani for many of their styles: See, https://mbaani.trustpass.alibaba.com/productgrouplist-106788700-5/Sports_Products.html?isGallery=Y

_Note: M.Baani may not actually make the gloves, but will outsource to the smaller manufacturers in town._

P.S. -- Shhhhhh, this is just between us.


----------



## 80's Force (Apr 26, 2018)

BIG CAT. Removable Finger Savers! Awesome Gloves


----------



## Mystery Train (Apr 26, 2018)

MWN said:


> P.S. -- Shhhhhh, this is just between us.


  Your secrets are safe here!

Dude, you know law, US Soccer organizational structure, the nuances of "handling" fouls and offside, AND now ops management and the supply chain economics of sports equipment manufacturing in Pakistan!  I don't know what sort of career that skill set qualifies you for, but I am seriously impressed.


----------



## MWN (Apr 26, 2018)

Mystery Train said:


> Your secrets are safe here!
> 
> Dude, you know law, US Soccer organizational structure, the nuances of "handling" fouls and offside, AND now ops management and the supply chain economics of sports equipment manufacturing in Pakistan!  I don't know what sort of career that skill set qualifies you for, but I am seriously impressed.


Neither do I ... maybe just a Cliff Clavin type character in some bar.


----------



## pewpew (Apr 27, 2018)

Keepermom2 said:


> So because of this board, I ordered Aviata gloves for my daughter replacing her West Coast gloves.  Her WC gloves were worn down to the material in the center of the middle fingers but the rest of the gloves were okay after 4 months.  I looked at the Aviata gloves and I saw there were seams across the fingers so I am hoping that will help prevent the wear down.  She tried them last night and she thinks she will like them better because even with the finger savers in, she said they feel less restrictive.  Having said that, the wear down on the middle fingers might be a sign of over using her middle fingers!  I of course have been known to over use my middle fingers too! Hard habit to break!


Depending on the cut your GK uses will depend on how the fingers will wear out..sooner or later. It seems the negative cut which doesn't really show the seams as much will wear faster. They give a better feel on smaller hands though. The hybrid cut my GK has been using on a pair of WC gloves seems to last longer. Just my observation. She does like either cut and in reality doesn't complain either way if I buy one style vs the other. The only thing she didn't like about one WC glove was the wrist wrap in the Spyder model. To get a good wrap she had to pull it too tight she said so I sent those back.


----------



## RedDevilDad (May 7, 2018)

We normally use WC but Elite has a good deal and a good pair.  Lasted as long as the West Coast gloves we normally get.  The price is similar so I don't protest when my son picks the style/color he likes of a WC pair. Plus, he likes trying them on...
But this is a great deal: *$55 for padded sliders AND a pair of gloves*.  Customer service was amazing too.  I didn't like a pair we bought, gave a review and got a call from the owner the next day with a replacement pair in the mail.  In my review, I even acknowledged that the latex may have torn easy because my son didn't get the gloves wet enough in a 100+ degree game... nonetheless, the guy said he would rather send me a pair then me have questions about the quality.  Much respect.
https://elitesportspecial.com


----------



## socalkdg (May 15, 2018)

Anyone have thoughts on how my daughter can try out some different gloves during practice?   Mail me your old ones?      Tonight she will work with another keepers gloves, but we had to try on 9 pair of cleats before she found what she liked recently, so gloves could take a while.


----------



## Mystery Train (May 15, 2018)

socalkdg said:


> Anyone have thoughts on how my daughter can try out some different gloves during practice?   Mail me your old ones?      Tonight she will work with another keepers gloves, but we had to try on 9 pair of cleats before she found what she liked recently, so gloves could take a while.


Ha.  My kid's old ones would be only slightly more effective than borrowing a pair of finger-less knit gloves from a hobo... And probably smell worse.


----------



## RedDevilDad (May 15, 2018)

Mystery Train said:


> Ha.  My kid's old ones would be only slightly more effective than borrowing a pair of finger-less knit gloves from a hobo... And probably smell worse.


Oh goodness. To share my kid’s gloves... so nasty.


----------



## socalkdg (May 15, 2018)

Mystery Train said:


> Ha.  My kid's old ones would be only slightly more effective than borrowing a pair of finger-less knit gloves from a hobo... And probably smell worse.


Completely forgot about that smell.   Yuck.   Almost as bad as the cleats that get wedged underneath your seat and smell up the car while it sits out in the sun.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (May 17, 2018)

socalkdg said:


> Completely forgot about that smell.   Yuck.   Almost as bad as the cleats that get wedged underneath your seat and smell up the car while it sits out in the sun.


Growing up we had Guava trees. My dad is notorious for lugging fruit around with him. When I use to borrow the car in college, there was a 99% chance one or two guavas were marinating under on of the front seats. If you ever want people not to ask for rides, put a couple sun-ripened guavas in your car. Id still take that odor over my kid's gloves.


----------



## AGK (May 19, 2018)

There are a lot of good comments on this post. Gloves are personal and there is no right or wrong. Personally I love finger savers but I have many keepers who do not like them. That’s ok. Same with brand. Once you know you glove size you can buy almost any brand online. It really is up to the keeper and the person paying for them. . Regarding cleaning, any dish soap is fine. Have your keeper put them on and wash their hands with warm soapy water.  Rinse thoroughly and let air dry till slightly moist, don’t let them dry out.  Then store in a quality glove bag. Glove bags are very important. Don’t store gloves in the same manner as the rest of your kit.


----------



## pewpew (May 20, 2018)

AGK said:


> There are a lot of good comments on this post. Gloves are personal and there is no right or wrong. Personally I love finger savers but I have many keepers who do not like them. That’s ok. Same with brand. Once you know you glove size you can buy almost any brand online. It really is up to the keeper and the person paying for them. . Regarding cleaning, any dish soap is fine. Have your keeper put them on and wash their hands with warm soapy water.  Rinse thoroughly and let air dry till slightly moist, don’t let them dry out.  Then store in a quality glove bag. Glove bags are very important. Don’t store gloves in the same manner as the rest of your kit.


Two questions. 
1) Are you saying to have my kid wear the gloves and wash their hands to get the dirt out? Wouldn't that be rubbing more dirt/the gloves together thus creating wear on the palms from the dirt/friction? I fill the sink up with enough warm soapy water to submerge the gloves. I then drizzle some soap along each finger and the palm and pinch/knead the dirt out. Wash the backs and wrist wraps using just the soapy water since those are easy to clean. Pick the grass and turf blades out of the velcro. Rinse them with warm water. SQUEEZE..don't twist/wring the water out. That creates undo stress on the latex and leads to premature wear too. Stuff them with paper towels to soak up the moisture. After a few hours I take the paper towels out and let them air dry. Hook them back to the carabiner on her bag and she's good to go. 
2) Are you saying to store them damp in a glove bag? Wouldn't that promote bacteria and mold to grow since you are storing a damp glove that is no longer a brand new nice and clean glove in a closed bag?
She has the glove bag but rarely uses it. Only gets her game gloves out of her soccer storage gear rack in her closet as needed. Otherwise her practice gloves are always hooked to the outside of her bag. 
I ask this since you're a coach and possibly have more insight and experience on something I'm not seeing. Thanks!!

Side note: To all those talking about the horrific smell from GK gloves..I usually wash them every 3-5 uses depending how dirty they look. The dirtier the glove the faster it wears. Smelly gloves are something I know nothing about!! Haha lol


----------



## AGK (May 20, 2018)

pewpew said:


> Two questions.
> 1) Are you saying to have my kid wear the gloves and wash their hands to get the dirt out? Wouldn't that be rubbing more dirt/the gloves together thus creating wear on the palms from the dirt/friction? I fill the sink up with enough warm soapy water to submerge the gloves. I then drizzle some soap along each finger and the palm and pinch/knead the dirt out. Wash the backs and wrist wraps using just the soapy water since those are easy to clean. Pick the grass and turf blades out of the velcro. Rinse them with warm water. SQUEEZE..don't twist/wring the water out. That creates undo stress on the latex and leads to premature wear too. Stuff them with paper towels to soak up the moisture. After a few hours I take the paper towels out and let them air dry. Hook them back to the carabiner on her bag and she's good to go.
> 2) Are you saying to store them damp in a glove bag? Wouldn't that promote bacteria and mold to grow since you are storing a damp glove that is no longer a brand new nice and clean glove in a closed bag?
> She has the glove bag but rarely uses it. Only gets her game gloves out of her soccer storage gear rack in her closet as needed. Otherwise her practice gloves are always hooked to the outside of her bag.
> ...


Great questions pew pew. 
1) I am saying wash your gloves while wearing them. HOWEVER, do not rub so hard you are damaging the latex. You are loosening the dirt not smashing it in. Also the method you are using seems to be working great for you so I’d keep doing it. I’m offering a method that works for me.
2)a quality glove bag is not a zip lock bag. It will allow the gloves to continue to dry over time. Think of your kitchen sponge and what happenes when it dries out. Gloves should not dry out it will damage the latex. HOWEVER, you do make a good point about mold and bacteria.  With regular use and cleaning that won’t happen. And even during a break (a week or two) I notice gloves finally drying out in a glove bag before growing mold. In my 127 years as a keeper I’ve never had mold grow. That smell? That is bacteria....


----------



## Keepermom2 (May 26, 2018)

Technician72 said:


> If it can get rid of the smell of gas and oil from working in the garage, goalie stink "should" be no problem.


Technician72 I have to kneel down and kiss your feet should we ever meet because the horrendous smell driving home from practice no longer exists.  You are royalty in my book!


----------



## Technician72 (May 26, 2018)

Keepermom2 said:


> Technician72 I have to kneel down and kiss your feet should we ever meet because the horrendous smell driving home from practice no longer exists.  You are royalty in my book!


Glad it worked for you, I literally tried everything. As long as the gloves stay in their own bag and that bag is in the trunk, the ride home is now enjoyable.


----------



## gkrent (May 30, 2018)

Eagle33 said:


> My kid uses NoetZ gloves for 4 years now and does not want to wear anything else since putting them on. He used Reusch, Nike, Adidas, West Coast and other brands before that. Price is good also so I don't complain.
> https://www.noetzgk.com/
> https://www.amazon.com/NoetZ-Goalkeeper-Gloves-Extended-Contact/dp/B071HX3Y6J


Same with my kid, in the offseason!


----------



## socalkdg (May 31, 2018)

Technician72 said:


> Glad it worked for you, I literally tried everything. As long as the gloves stay in their own bag and that bag is in the trunk, the ride home is now enjoyable.


Not possible.   From the smell of my daughter, to her shoes, to one of her teammates in the back with her,  the glove smell is way down the list.


----------



## Keeper_Mom (Jun 18, 2018)

For those of you that use WC gloves, is there a particular style your kids have like?  I wanted to order some for my daughter, but the selection is vast to say the least. She wants finger savers still.


----------



## RedDevilDad (Jun 18, 2018)

Keeper_Mom said:


> For those of you that use WC gloves, is there a particular style your kids have like?  I wanted to order some for my daughter, but the selection is vast to say the least. She wants finger savers still.


I always try them on at Soccer Wearhouse in Corona, Eastvale or Temecula. Not sure how close they are to you...
And to actually answer, my son has wide hands and prefers the Spider line or the Freedom ones.


----------



## Keeper_Mom (Jun 18, 2018)

RedDevilDad said:


> I always try them on at Soccer Wearhouse in Corona, Eastvale or Temecula. Not sure how close they are to you...
> And to actually answer, my son has wide hands and prefers the Spider line or the Freedom ones.



Damn, I was in Norco yesterday, but we were so over being there after a long weekend we didn't go over there. I didn't realize they carried them in store.


----------



## vegasguy (Jun 18, 2018)

Keeper_Mom said:


> For those of you that use WC gloves, is there a particular style your kids have like?  I wanted to order some for my daughter, but the selection is vast to say the least. She wants finger savers still.


My son likes the Bio-Hybrid cut gloves and he removes the finger-saves.


----------



## Keeper_Mom (Jun 20, 2018)

Thanks all! WC had amazing CS. I emailed them Monday with questions, and they got back to me with great suggestions. Her new gloves already are getting here today


----------



## SoCal Pitch (Jun 22, 2018)

Hope she likes them....My DD has used them for  years...Staying up to date on washing them makes them last longer it seems.


----------



## jdiaz (Jun 23, 2018)

Keeper_Mom said:


> For those of you that use WC gloves, is there a particular style your kids have like?  I wanted to order some for my daughter, but the selection is vast to say the least. She wants finger savers still.


Kona are the best.


----------



## Keeper_Mom (Jun 23, 2018)

jdiaz said:


> Kona are the best.


That’s what we got her!


----------



## jdiaz (Jun 23, 2018)

Kona are best gloves they have . The other ones don't last as long. And feel to flimsy. 


Keeper_Mom said:


> That’s what we got her!


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Sep 6, 2018)

Just FYI Costco restocked ECOS and is $8 bucks until the end of the month. #score


----------



## socalkdg (Oct 3, 2019)

socalkdg said:


> Don’t laugh but my 05 daughter loves the adidas fingersave jr gloves.  She doesn’t like change, and feels these gloves give her the best feel for the ball. She has tried a few but many are too bulky.  She plays basketball and her hands and touch mean a lot to her. The problem is she is up to their largest size a #8. They don’t hold up that long sadly.


Updates on her gloves.   She dumped finger save gloves for Adidas Predator Pros.   Been using for about 6 months.  Now she has switched to the Reusch Pure Contact II gloves now.    She likes the least amount of padding and enjoys the feel of the ball in her hands.  Will use the first time this weekend.     Need to use some of these cleaning tips as well.


----------



## Keepers_Keeper (Oct 10, 2019)

socalkdg said:


> Updates on her gloves.   She dumped finger save gloves for Adidas Predator Pros.   Been using for about 6 months.  Now she has switched to the Reusch Pure Contact II gloves now.    She likes the least amount of padding and enjoys the feel of the ball in her hands.  Will use the first time this weekend.     Need to use some of these cleaning tips as well.


My GK has always been a Westcoast gloves afficionado.  Last weekend she needed new gloves ASAP before 2 big games (of course we were traveling and needed to find a soccer store on the road). Ended up with her new 'fav' gloves - Reusch Fit Control Pro AX2 Evolution Aqua.  She loves gloves that fit like her hand - negative cut, no finger saves, flexible, sticky and excellent quality latex.  Seems like the trend in gloves for older GKs are a slimmer profile and more hand-like.  Wish they were at the same price point as WCG (they are almost double) but that's how it goes I guess.  I hope Nike comes out with a similar style since that is what she will get in college   I'm really looking forward to not having to buy gloves!


----------



## Mystery Train (Oct 12, 2019)

socalkdg said:


> Updates on her gloves.   She dumped finger save gloves for Adidas Predator Pros.   Been using for about 6 months.  Now she has switched to the Reusch Pure Contact II gloves now.    She likes the least amount of padding and enjoys the feel of the ball in her hands.  Will use the first time this weekend.     Need to use some of these cleaning tips as well.


Yeah as they get older I think most keepers go away from the finger saves.  We learned that it’s all about the quality of the latex and fit.  Mine uses a rather plain looking pair of gloves custom made by her GK coach, but the grip and durability is superb.  She won a very expensive pair of Nike gloves that looked amazing, but the quality of construction was terrible and they tore after three weeks of use.


----------

